# 22612



## nyyankees (Apr 28, 2009)

would it be appropriate to add a 59 modifier to 22610 to show that it is separately identifiable from 22612? I say no but others think otherwise.

It is the thoracic and lumbar sections of the spine but I'm not sure if this is right:

thanks...


----------



## todd5400 (Apr 28, 2009)

No, you would use the additional level code 22614


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 28, 2009)

even though we did a thoracic AND lumbar fusion? We did add the additional level add-on code (which got paid)...but Medicare bundled 22610 with 22612. It's documented that the Dr did a thoracic and lumbar fusion but they still bundled it.

They want to add 59 modifier but I'm not sure..Thanks.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 28, 2009)

Typically, if the arthrodesis crosses over both the thoracic and lumbar regions, you can only report one primary arthrodesis code.  Anyone else?


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 29, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> typically, if the arthrodesis crosses over both the thoracic and lumbar regions, you can only report one primary arthrodesis code.  Anyone else?



that's what i thought. But when i spoke to the medicare general help line they said to send it through and see what happens. The a/r dept here loves to use modifiers (especially 59) to help get things paid. I keep telling them to be careful...

This was my thinking but i'm glad you had the same thought process. Thanks.:d


----------



## jira85 (Apr 29, 2009)

*RE:*

I code for this procedure all the time- and I go with 22612(lumbar) and 22614(addt) covering thoracic and lumbar levels. The RVU for 22610 is lower- so probably why it bundled with the 22612. Hope this helps!!


----------



## nyyankees (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes it does...thanks you all for your input


----------

